# Surfside report Sat 9/22



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Well, I ran down to Surfside Fri night for a little action. Arrived ~5pm and castnetted some live mullet. The skipjacks were thick as thieves. I lost count after 10. Fun to catch but not worth much else. Setup camp to spend the night before the mosquitos took over. Man, were they vicious! I think they were nuclear powered last night. 

I thought about moving to a new spot Sat morning but stuck it out where I was. Got some fresh live mullet from the surf and tried again. First fish out of the box was a giant skipjack. I thought, oh boy, here we go again. And then the fun started. At 8:30, Bam, a nice 25" bull red on my new light tackle setup. Just finished boxing him and my other light tackle setup went slack. A 23" bull red. At 10am, a 20" spec and finally, on my last live mullet at 10:30, a 16" spec. Fun morning!


----------



## AirForceJack (Oct 3, 2011)

Awesome job hope ya had plenty of bug spray


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Well Done!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Good job and some nice eating there. Thank the Lord, they make tentcots. I cn stand the heat better than those mosquitos.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Awesome!!!


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

nice! good job thats awesome!


----------



## FISHINFOOL87 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice job Congrats!


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

fish on brotha! nice little bounty right there! what reel is that?

S4L


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

saltwater4life said:


> fish on brotha! nice little bounty right there! what reel is that?
> 
> S4L


Thanks! The reel is a Finnor Marquesa30 single speed with 150yds #50 braid, #30mono topshot on a 10' 4oz OM rod. This new "lighter" mono topshot gives me more line capacity and easy to cast. The 2 reds and small spec seem to like it as much as I do.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Really nice catch. 
Did you wade out to put bait in the surf and go back in to wait for the bite? or you just cast without getting your feet wet?


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

mas360 said:


> Really nice catch.
> Did you wade out to put bait in the surf and go back in to wait for the bite? or you just cast without getting your feet wet?


All were taken between 1st and 2nd gut which requires wading out ~50-75yds and casting 50-75yds.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## redlover (Sep 18, 2012)

surfguy said:


> All were taken between 1st and 2nd gut which requires wading out ~50-75yds and casting 50-75yds.


Nice catch !!! Which access beach was it ? We went to AC#4 yesterday morning using dead shrimp and got very minimal...


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Good report and nice catch.


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice! Went Sat evening from 5 till about 1 in the morning.Had 2 nice drag peeling runs but caught nothing! Ended the night with 4 hardheads and a skip jack all released to annoy somebody else.Lol!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

redlover said:


> Nice catch !!! Which access beach was it ? We went to AC#4 yesterday morning using dead shrimp and got very minimal...


Thanks! Access rd #4 halfway to #5.


----------

